# Erreur 2 partage impossible sur XBMC



## pop621 (27 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous,

2e post aujourd'hui, mon atv est capricieux (ou alors je suis trop nul). J'ai réussi à jailbreaker, et installer XBMC. Je veux ajouter une source vidéo mais il me met l'erreur 2: partage impossible dans je sélectionne ma source. J'ai testé en wifi ou en ethernet et ça ne fonctionne pas. Est ce que ça peut être ma Bbox? Une idée?

Merci


----------



## ubusky (28 Mars 2011)

yop,

as-tu activé le partage smb sur ton ordinateur?


----------



## pop621 (29 Mars 2011)

Oui ça c'est fait!
Ça fonctionne avec le logiciel Eyeconnect, mais c'est un version demo :s
Une idée?


----------



## ubusky (30 Mars 2011)

yop,

ton dossier source sur ton mac l'as-tu partagé?


----------



## pop621 (30 Mars 2011)

Oui, dans l'option "Partager" dans les préférences système, j'ai ajouté mon dossier "films" et je l'ai utilisé en écriture et lecture ...


----------



## Shurikn (30 Mars 2011)

Test ton partage SMB depuis un autre ordinateur (mac ou PC) ou depuis un mobile (HTC ou Iphone avec SMB lite par exemple).

Il faut tout d'abord vérifier que ton partage SMB fonctionne bien avant de "grailler" sur XBMC!

Tuto ici pour le partage SMB: http://macgeek.over-blog.com/articl...video-dans-xbmc-de-l-apple-tv-2-67168760.html

Et regarde le Thread "XBMC sur l'apple tv 2" sur ce forum.

++ §hu


----------



## pop621 (31 Mars 2011)

J'ai téléchargé SMB Lite pour Iphone, si j'ai bien compris l'appli mon réseau est censé s'afficher automatiquement, je n'ai rien qui s'affiche. Faut-il configurer le réseau sur l'appli?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------

Bon ça se précise. 
Le partage en SMB fonctionne quand je suis en wifi. Donc j'en déduis que c'est ma Bbox qui coince.
En Ethernet ça fonctionne en UpNp avec Eyeconnect mais payant. Par contre en ajoutant une source Zeroconf Browser ça fonctionne bien et sans Eyeconnect. 

Mais Biensur en résolvant en pb, un autre apparaît! Au bout de quelques minutes de lecture sur xbmc, l'appli se coupe et revient sur le menu de base de l'Apple Tv :s 
Est ce que c'est déjà arrivé qq1?


----------



## Shurikn (11 Avril 2011)

Voir le sujet principal sur XMBC, il y a une màj à effectuer, sinon ça plante après 5 min! 

Pour SMB Lite, tu dois spécifier: 
- l'adresse du serveur
- le partage (car impossible d'accéder à la racine d'un poste contenant, il faut spécifier le dossier partagé) 
- user/pass.

Content que ton 1er prob soit résolu  !

++ §hu


----------



## kpaul (29 Avril 2011)

Hello, 

Je viens de m'inscrire sur le forum car j'ai le même soucis.
Voici ma config:

Atv2 (4.3) JB untethered avec pwnagetool Xbmc et problème pour y ajouter des sources venant de mon imac snow léopard.

J'ai bien vérifier le partage SMB des dossiers que je souhaite et redémarrer maintes et maintes fois.
Xbmc ne retrouve pas imac en réseau.
J'ai passé une nuit entière à tout recommencer et je ne vois pas doù cela vient.
Il n'y a aucun tuto sur le net et pour l'instant ce site est le seul ou j'ai me renseigner correctement.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Shurikn (29 Avril 2011)

Tu n'as pas de firewall sur ton imac? 

Tes partages SMB sont accessibles depuis un autre appareil que l'apple TV?

Tu sais que les partages SMB n'apparaissent pas tout seul dans XBMC? Tu dois aller tout en bas dans le menu et faire parcourir ou manuel je sais plus et la tu dois saisir l'adresse IP de ton Imac suivi du partage.

En espérant que cela puisse t'aider!

++ §hu


----------



## kpaul (30 Avril 2011)

Hello, 

Merci de ta réponse

J'ai bien essayé d'ajouter une source en mettant mon adresse ip mais rien y fait j'ai le message "operation not permitted"

Voila c ce que je fais:

Sous xbmc je vais dans video puis ajouter sources ensuite ajouter chemin reseau 
Nom du serveur: mon adresse IP
dossier partagé: le dossier que je veux sur mon mac genre "mes fichiers" et je valide le tout
et j'ai le message d'erreur.
Je suis un peu paumé la

Ya t il un autre moyen pour acceder à mon mac depuis xbmc?


merci de ta reponse

kpaul
merci de ta reponse


----------



## Yes_Sir (30 Avril 2011)

Je crois qu'il y a effectivement un problème avec le jailbreak sur la version 4.3.  J'ai deux apple tv,  l'un a la version 4.1 et l'autre 4.3,  le problème n'arrive que sur la version 4.3

Sur la version 4.1 je n'ai aucun problème à voir toutes mes machines via réseau smb.

Sur la version 4.3 j'ai le message d'erreur "Erreur 2 : Partage non disponible".  Mais lorsque je définit une connexion réseau SMB (dernier choix de la liste dans le menu ajouter une source) en spécifiant l'adresse IP + chemin d'accès à mon dossier partager ça fonctionne bien...


----------



## kpaul (30 Avril 2011)

Yes sir!
Merci de ta reponse ca fait plaisir a lire car 3 nuits blanches a essayer de comprendre ca commence a peser.
Moi je n ai jamais reussi a partager mes fichiers sur xbmc. Je commence a regretter l acaht de l atv2 alors que je suis un passionné a la base. Moi qui voulait me separer de ma xbox 1 modifiee a cause du bruit et bien ca ne sera pas pour tout de suite. 
Mais je ne renonce pas. Dis moi pourrais tu m aider avec des tutos ou autres lien afin j arrive a partager des fichiers Via un imac s il te plait?
Peu importe la methode sbm, zeroconf ou autre. 
Merci a toi et shurikn aussi.


----------



## Yes_Sir (1 Mai 2011)

Salut,
    à partir du menu "videos"
- tu fais "ajouter une source"
- Parcourir
- Ajouter un chemin réseau
- Dans la fenêtre qui apparait,  tu laisse le protocole à "Réseau Windows (SMB),  tu vas sur "nom du serveur" et tu tape l'adresse IP de la source (192.168.XXX.YYY)
- Tu laisse le "port / nom utilisateur / mot de passe" à vide si ce n'est pas néccessaire (dans mon cas ça ne l'est pas)
- Tu clique "ok"

- Note : Si tu as un problème ici c'est qu'il y a sérieusement un problème,  assure toi que l'addresse IP de l'ATV2 est sur le même réseau que la source de données (un réseau est définit par ex : 192.168.xxx).  Tu peux essayer d'aller dans le fichier "/etc/hosts" et définir l'IP et le nom du serveur --> connecter en SSH,  apt-get install nano (si ce n'est pas déjà fait), nano /etc/hosts,  tu ajoute 192.168.xxx.yyy nom_désiré_du_serveur,  ctrl-X, yes, enter et tu recommence la procédure sauf qu'au lieu de taper ton adresse IP tu donne le nom du serveur

- Donc normalement,  tu reviens à l'ajout d'une source vidéo et tu vois le nouveau chemin réseau que tu as ajouté.  Tu le sélectionne et parcours jusqu'au répertoire de films (ou images ou musique) et le tour est joué!

Bonne chance ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h26 ----------

En passant,  après vérification sur ma version 4.1,  le réseau SMB n'est plus décourvert.  Ce n'est donc pas un problème avec la version 4.3 et jailbreak mais plûtot avec quelque chose que j'ai dû installer depuis.

Il y a un mois ça fonctionnais sans problème,  j'ai fait un "update all" dans Nito et j'imagine que c'est là que cet erreur à été introduit !?

Ce qui avait déjà été initialisé est resté intact mais lorsque j'essaie de définir une nouvelle source ça ne fonctionne plus...

Seule la méthode définit précédemment fonctionne!


----------



## kpaul (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 


Alors sans savoir pourquoi, j'ai reussi a faire apparaitre mon WORKGROUP sur l'atv2.
G donc Mon ordi: Paul
sfr neuf Box
time capsule de paul
Ce pendant, il m'est impossible d'acceder a mon mac ( time out) et la time caspule est accessible mais il n'y a aucun fichier à l'interieur.
C'est déja mieux qu'hier.
Quelle galere...:mouais:
Une idée ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h54 ----------

- Note : Si tu as un problème ici c'est qu'il y a sérieusement un problème,  assure toi que l'addresse IP de l'ATV2 est sur le même réseau que la source de données (un réseau est définit par ex : 192.168.xxx).  Tu peux essayer d'aller dans le fichier "/etc/hosts" et définir l'IP et le nom du serveur --> connecter en SSH,  apt-get install nano (si ce n'est pas déjà fait), nano /etc/hosts,  tu ajoute 192.168.xxx.yyy nom_désiré_du_serveur,  ctrl-X, yes, enter et tu recommence la procédure sauf qu'au lieu de taper ton adresse IP tu donne le nom du serveur


Je suis complétement paumé à ce niveau 
Peux tu m'expliquer comment verifier si atv2 et sur le meme réseau s'il te plait?


----------



## Yes_Sir (2 Mai 2011)

Salut,  ceci n'arrive que lorsque tu as plusieurs routeurs.  Par exemple,  un des routeur peux gérer les adresses IP des machines allant de 192.168.1.1 à 192.168.1.255,  pour fin d'explication nous appellerons ce réseau le réseau numéro 1
Si un deuxième routeur est branché ce réseau,  il devra gérer les adresse de 192.168.2.1 à 192.168.2.255,  appelons ce réseau numéro 2.

Ainsi,  le chiffre après le 168 indique le réseau.  lorsqu'une machine sur le réseau ayant un 2 tente de communiquer avec une machine du réseau #1 il ne réussi pas car ils ne sont pas sur le même réseau.  C'est compliqué de définir une route entre les deux réseaux afin que toutes les machines puissent communiquer enter eux.

L'idéal est d'utiliser un commutateur (une switch) au lieux d'un routeur lorsque vous avez trop de machines pour le nombre de branchement dans le routeur.


----------



## kpaul (2 Mai 2011)

Slt Yes-sir.


Merci bcp de ton aide si précieuse.
Ca marche enfin, voici le résultat:

Atv2 jailbreaké avec nitoTv et Xbmc derniere version.
J'ai acces à ma time Caspule 1T et je peux y mettre tous mes films et autres series avec fanart et tout.
Prochain challenge installer repos pour la tv en stream.

Merci bcp de ton aide, ca fait vraiment plaisir!

a bientot


----------



## Yes_Sir (4 Mai 2011)

Salut KPaul,
    Je suis content pour toi !  Quant à moi,  j'ai remarqué que le dernière version ios 4.3 et XBMC ne fonctionnais pas très bien avec les films en HD,  certains films ne jouait plus le son etc... [ces problèmes sont résolut de façon non officiel mais je n'ai pas voulu prendre ce chemin là] J'ai donc entrepris de rétrograder ma version de IOS pour revenir à la version 4.2.1 en suivant les instructions ici :
http://hitechanalogy.com/how-to-downgrade-ios-4-3-to-4-2-1-4-1-on-your-ios-devices-tutorial/

Le tout est fonctionnel,  je n'ai même pas eu besoin de mes SHSH que j'avais sauvegarder [ce qui est très bizzare !!].

La situation initiale était donc ios 4.1.2 que j'avais upgrader à la version 4.3 et jailbreaker avec snowbreeze 2.6.1.  J'ai téléchager la version de ios 4.2.1 ici http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=970 et ensuite je l'ai re-jailbreker avec greenpoison!

Mes deux ATV2 sont donc pareil et fonctionnel à 100%


----------

